

Show HN: MongoApp for Mac OS X - yildizbe
https://github.com/yildizberkay/MongoApp

======
yildizbe
Hi,

I am developing a MongoDB app for Mac OS X users. MongoApp is a GUI based tool
that allows you to run MongoDB on the Mac. The app is developed using Python,
TkInter and MongoDB.

If you have any idea, I'd be glad to hear.

